# My S4....



## ztrewsirhc89 (Jan 7, 2010)

So i recently picked up a 2000 nogaro blue s4 6spd winter package. The car has 61000 on it. But was in a front end collison, Great car, untill the problems started.

Im pretty sure its a blown head gasket, but not 100% sure....

bubbling in coolant fill(boiling)

mad loss of coolant

smells like burning coolant, excessive moisture in exhaust....

Misfiring


Tentatively we are pulling the engine this coming weekend. What im curious about is there anything else i should be replacing while im in there minus clutch and turbos...

as well im worried about the bottom end being damaged due to the misfires, when i shut the car off theres a clunking noise, a friend said it could be a rod thats been shortened. 

Any help would be awesome......


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

Check the intercooler for leaks before tearing apart the engine. I'd be very surprised if the bottom end had any damage at 61k unless it ran out of oil, or was tuned for 600 hp.


----------



## foxhound720 (Sep 11, 2003)

Where are you locted ?


----------



## ztrewsirhc89 (Jan 7, 2010)

so update, got the engine pulled, found out i have a warped head, got the head machined and hot bathed, brand new looking . Pulled apart the coolant system to find out some ******* shoved in that cheap autozone head gasket sealer. 

So where it stands now i need a new PCV system due to melting from heat lawlz, and we already replaced the pumps with some extra 2.8 30v ones we had laying around the garage. 

Located in NE Ohio.


----------

